# [eix-cTt] ]emerge-webrsync vs eix-sync  [resolu]

## bdouxx

utilisant maintenant une connection "SFR wifi public" ,jen n'arrive plus a faire de eix-sync , je passe alors par emerge-webrsync

je lance donc maintenant

```
emerge-webrsync;time emerge --update --deep --newuse --ask world

dispatch-conf;source /etc/profile; emerge --depclean;eclean-dist -id

updatedb; revdep-rebuild -i
```

pourquoi la commande eix -cTt que je lance ensuite ne prend pas en compte le fait que des packages sont passés en stable?

```

ordi_perso ~ # eix -cTt

No non-matching entries in /etc/portage/package.keywords.

No non-matching entries in /etc/portage/package.mask.

No non-matching entries in /etc/portage/package.unmask.

No non-matching or empty entries in /etc/portage/package.use.

No non-matching or empty entries in /etc/portage/package.cflags.

The names of all installed packages are in the database.

[D] app-crypt/pinentry (0.8.0@28/06/2010 -> 0.7.5): Collection of simple PIN or passphrase entry dialogs which utilize the Assuan protocol

[D] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs (20100611@28/06/2010 -> 20100409!s): Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

[D] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs (20100611@28/06/2010 -> 20100409-r1!s): Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

[D] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs (20100611@28/06/2010 -> 20100409!s): Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

[D] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl (20100611@28/06/2010 -> 20100409!s): Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

[D] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs (20100611@28/06/2010 -> 20100409!s): Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

[D] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs (20100611@28/06/2010 -> 20100409-r1!s): Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

[D] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs (20100611@28/06/2010 -> 20100409-r1!s): Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

[D] app-emulation/wine (1.2_rc5@28/06/2010 -> (~)1.2_rc3!t): free implementation of Windows(tm) on Unix

[D] app-misc/realpath (1.15-r1@28/06/2010 -> 1.15): Return the canonicalized absolute pathname

[D] app-misc/strigi (0.7.2@28/06/2010 -> 0.7.0): Fast crawling desktop search engine with Qt4 GUI

[I] app-portage/eix (0.20.5@06/06/2010): Search and query ebuilds, portage incl. local settings, ext. overlays, version changes, and more

[D] app-text/libspectre (0.2.5@28/06/2010 -> 0.2.2): Library to render Postscript documents.

[D] app-text/poppler (0.12.4-r3@28/06/2010 -> 0.12.3-r3): PDF rendering library based on the xpdf-3.0 code base

[D] dev-db/virtuoso-odbc (6.1.1@28/06/2010 -> ~6.1.1): ODBC driver for OpenLink Virtuoso Open-Source Edition

[D] dev-db/virtuoso-server (6.1.1@28/06/2010 -> ~6.1.1!t): Server binaries for Virtuoso, high-performance object-relational SQL database

[D] dev-java/icedtea6-bin (1.8.0@28/06/2010 -> 1.7.2!s): A Gentoo-made binary build of the icedtea6 JDK

[D] dev-java/java-config (2.1.11(2)@28/06/2010 -> 2.1.10(2)!t): Java environment configuration tool

[N] dev-lang/R ((~)2.11.1): Language and environment for statistical computing and graphics

[D] dev-lang/swig (1.3.40-r1@29/06/2010 -> 1.3.36!t): Simplified Wrapper and Interface Generator

[D] dev-lang/yasm (1.0.1@28/06/2010 -> 0.8.0): Assembler that supports amd64

[D] dev-libs/gmime (2.4.15(2.4)@28/06/2010 -> 2.2.24 2.4.9(2.4)): Utilities for creating and parsing messages using MIME

[D] dev-libs/libtasn1 (2.7@29/06/2010 -> 2.6): ASN.1 library

[D] dev-libs/mpfr (2.4.2_p3@29/06/2010 -> 2.4.1_p5): library for multiple-precision floating-point computations with exact rounding

[D] dev-libs/popt (1.16@29/06/2010 -> 1.15): Parse Options - Command line parser

[D] dev-libs/soprano (2.4.3@28/06/2010 -> 2.3.1-r1): Library that provides a nice Qt interface to RDF storage solutions

[D] dev-util/qt-creator (1.3.1-r1@28/06/2010 -> 1.2.1): Lightweight IDE for C++ development centering around Qt

[D] dev-vcs/subversion (1.6.11@28/06/2010 -> 1.6.9): Advanced version control system

```

Last edited by bdouxx on Tue Jun 29, 2010 10:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

```

# eix-update

```

----------

## bdouxx

cool merci  ca fonctionne...

----------

## d2_racing

emerge-websync ne fait pas eix-update en background comme eix-sync.

Très pratique ce websync quand on est derrière un firewall qui bloque les ports rsync  :Razz: 

----------

## Biloute

Bienvenu au club. Il m'arrive aussi de faire des mises à jour avec SFR.

Ce pendant certains paquet ne peuvent pas être téléchargé avec eux. En Septembre 2009, j'étais dans l'impossibilité de télécharger opera 10.

----------

## d2_racing

Est-tu en train de dire que wget ne fonctionnait pas ?

----------

## Biloute

Exactement. De plus lorsque qu'un mirrors ne marchait pas, emerge passait automatiquement aux autres et au bout d'une vingtaine de minutes à essayer les multiples serveur abandonnait.

----------

